# Chicken Spices - List your favorites here!



## NbleSavage (May 18, 2012)

We all get tired of the same old same-old: chicken breasts and rice...some green veg...lather, rinse, repeat

We've got to spice that chit up, Mates!!!

List your favorite cooking spices here. I'll start with a few...

* Cumin (give an earthy, mildly spicy taste to chicken especially when prepped in a slow cooker overnight)

* Turmeric (Indian spice, get over the yellow tint it's actually good for you and tastes pretty good also )

* Chili powder (A bit of heat plus flavor - 'nuff said)

More!!!!

- Savage


----------



## RowdyBrad (May 18, 2012)

I love to chop cilantro and jalapeno if pan cooking the diced chicken. I baked my chicken and turkey and I thank god I found dijonaisse. Low in everything including sodium, but really good.

I also use onion powder, garlic powder and yes I love the chili powder.


----------



## Georgia (May 18, 2012)

I just go to Walmart and get the Lawry's Seasoning Salt. Pretty good but nothing special. Good thread as it will give me new ideas


----------



## RowdyBrad (May 18, 2012)

I am staying low on salt, otherwise I would be all over seasoning salts and marinades.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 18, 2012)

Georgia said:


> I just go to Walmart and get the Lawry's Seasoning Salt. Pretty good but nothing special. Good thread as it will give me new ideas



Same here... Lawry's and red hot... I put that shit on everything.


----------



## HH (May 18, 2012)

Georgia said:


> I just go to Walmart and get the Lawry's Seasoning Salt. Pretty good but nothing special. Good thread as it will give me new ideas



Lawry's Seasoning Salt is the shit!, i put it on chicken and some steaks, depending on the cut.


----------



## Mrs P (May 18, 2012)

If grilling I like dry rubs & marinades.  
For dry rub I like, chilli powder, paprika, cumin, cayenne pepper, garlic powder, mustard powder, black pepper & a little kosher salt. 

For Marinades: Some vinegar (red wine vinegar is my favorite) or Lemon juice,
some dried herbs, thyme, oregano, rosemary, or chopped bay leave, garlic or onion powder.
dijon mustard, a little olive oil & a little black pepper & a little kosher salt.


----------



## Lulu66 (May 19, 2012)

Powder chili cilantro cumin a bit of lemmon. I love adobo goya, but cant have it lol.


----------



## Killing Time (Jun 24, 2012)

I am trying a few different spices atm, crushed ginger has worked out good sometimes, and lemon juice. 
Also i love cooking the chicken in vinegar, preferably white wine vinegar, and putting a nice bit of worcestershire sauce into the mix as well, gives it a nice flavour without being too hot.


----------



## HH (Jun 24, 2012)

I forgot to add, Goya has a lot of different variety,love their line of spices


----------



## NbleSavage (Jun 25, 2012)

Killing Time said:


> I am trying a few different spices atm, crushed ginger has worked out good sometimes, and lemon juice.
> Also i love cooking the chicken in vinegar, preferably white wine vinegar, and putting a nice bit of worcestershire sauce into the mix as well, gives it a nice flavour without being too hot.



THIS (the white wine vinegar marinade with Worcestershire sauce) sounds damned good!


----------

